# Cleaning vinyl



## wado1942

I'm sure this has been answered many a time but I'm wondering what the best way to clean vinyl records is. I've been using Chemtronics's "Plast'n'Glass" which is basically deionized water is a spray can along with a fine anti-static brush. The problem is, it leaves fine dust which collects on the stylus which causes it to get more distorted as I play the disks, until of course, I clean the stylus.

Thanks


----------



## jackfish

Nitty Gritty 1.0 for $350.


----------



## JoeESP9

I have a Record Doctor (less expensive Nitty Gritty clone). It works well if a little noisy. They are no longer available under the Record Doctor name. 

The GEM Dandy seems to do a better job for less money ($150). It isn't a vacuum assisted device like the Nitty Gritty. It has been well reviewed.

I just ordered a Spin Clean. At $60 it's the least expensive cleaning machine I've found. It was reviewed very well at www.enjoythemusic.com

I clean every LP once. With the Record Doctor first and then the GEM Dandy I also rinse with distilled water and vacuum again with the Record Doctor. I realize this may be overkill. However, for all subsequent plays I just brush with a carbon fiber brush. I also periodically use Stylast and keep my stylus clean (Mr. Clean Magic erasor). All my vinyl is in poly lined inner sleeves. Paper sleeves shed. I don't throw the paper sleeves away. Many of them have liner notes etc.


GemDandy
http://www.sleevetown.com/vinyl-cleaning.shtml
Spin clean
http://www.spincleanrecordwasher.com/products-record.html


----------



## chadnliz

I know its a little more pricey but the VPI 16.5 I have blows away the Nitty Gritty because you can scrub album as it sits face up on full size platter where the NG is upside down on a very small plate.


----------



## silvergsx

chadnliz said:


> I know its a little more pricey but the VPI 16.5 I have blows away the Nitty Gritty because you can scrub album as it sits face up on full size platter where the NG is upside down on a very small plate.


Given I don't doubt the VPI does a better job cleaning, but wouldn't you think that you would rather vacuum a surface from the underside as you'll have gravity working with you to pull anything in the grooves downward?

I have used a Nitty Gritty to clean all of my LPs and use a carbon brush before and after every play.


----------



## Syd26147

For routine stuff a Discwasher
For deep cleaning filtered water and Kodak Photo-Flo 200 Solution

Syd


----------



## Lucky7!

Get broken or junk TT and a record clamp. Mix 4:1 purified water and isopropyl alcohol with just enough photoflo to stop it beading. Clamp LP to old TT, spread fluid with Discwasher brush or DIY equivalent and then vac off with wet-vac and nozzle. Nozzle should be covered with some thin foam and velvet to protect LP surface.


----------



## DougMac

silvergsx said:


> Given I don't doubt the VPI does a better job cleaning, but wouldn't you think that you would rather vacuum a surface from the underside as you'll have gravity working with you to pull anything in the grooves downward?


This is one of those situations where the observation seems perfectly logical. The question is, in this situation, will gravity play any meaningfull role? 

I have a DIY machine built around the VPI wand and decided other factors were more important. The main one is the ability to change tubes. I have custom tubes for LP's, 45's and 10 inch 78's. I have two tubes each, one is used to vacuum the cleaning fluid and the other is used only for the distilled water rinse. This way I minimize cross contamination. I also make my own tubes and change the velvet frequently and a far smaller cost than the Nitty Gritty strips.

I've read that the Nitty Gritty machines are excellent and I'm sure they do a great job. I was able to build my machine for less than 1/3 the cost of the Nitty Gritty with manual rotation. I do like the fact that there's no platter and mat to possibly contaminate a newly cleaned side. I use two mats with my machine, one for the uncleaned side and one for the cleaned side.

No matter what kind is chosen, I think a vacuum type RCM does a significantly better job. The results are amazing!


----------



## SIY

For deep cleaning, I've had excellent success with Elmer's glue, diluted. Spread on thinly, let it dry, then peel off. If memory serves, Reg Williamson wrote about this perhaps 30 years ago and recommended adding a bit of antistat. That strikes me as a good idea, especially with a fatty quat (like a stearyl or lauryl), a bit of which will stay behind and keep the record destaticized.


----------



## tonyvdb

I just stand mine up in the dishwasher and run it through a rinse cycle:rofl: sorry just had to say it.

The glue one sounds interesting, but I would want a little more proof that it works before I would do it.


----------



## Lucky7!

SIY said:


> For deep cleaning, I've had excellent success with Elmer's glue, diluted. Spread on thinly, let it dry, then peel off. If memory serves, Reg Williamson wrote about this perhaps 30 years ago and recommended adding a bit of antistat. That strikes me as a good idea, especially with a fatty quat (like a stearyl or lauryl), a bit of which will stay behind and keep the record destaticized.


Hi Stuart, glad to see you over here.

I've also seen this done in person, but never attempted it myself and know at least one person who has been using the method for many years with no issues (to my knowledge at least). He's a finicky type so if it were going to damage vinyl or stylii, I'm sure he'd never use it. It does sound a bit cringe worthy when you first hear it, but no more so than the Garrott Bros' showing me their preferred method of cleaning stylii with matchbox flint (1000 grit W&D even better).


----------



## SIY

Well, the thing to keep in mind is that we're literally talking oil and water. The record surface is a non-polar plastic (low surface energy, probably ~30 dyne). The glue is water-based, thus very high surface energy (probably ~60 dyne). Perfect conditions for release without incident.


----------



## Maralyn45

Dishwasher.....


----------



## jacky99

Have A LE-BO magnetic record cleaner for my vinyl.


----------



## tsteves

I use a discwasher with their fluid, cause I'm a big chicken (and too cheap for those serious cleaners) but I had a guy from the local record store tell me to use lint free cloths with windex. Kinda scared me a bit!
Are products like Disc Doctors far superior to the discwasher stuff? I've hear that it's so.


----------



## jacky99

Don't know... I have a magnetic hand disc cleaner...had it awhile...


----------



## tsteves

Magnetic?!


----------



## jacky99

yes...Does a good job of cleaning my records.. gets all the dust & smudges off....


----------



## tsteves

What magnetic cleaner? seems impossible.


----------



## jacky99

Not really...


----------



## JoeESP9

jacky99 said:


> Don't know... I have a magnetic hand disc cleaner...had it awhile...


Please elaborate.


----------



## jacky99

JoeESP9 said:


> Please elaborate.


It's a simple hand-held disc cleaner that is covered in a velvet-like material .I just go over the vinyl with 
it & it cleans all the smudges,dust,etc. off.


----------



## JoeESP9

jacky99 said:


> It's a simple hand-held disc cleaner that is covered in a velvet-like material .I just go over the vinyl with
> it & it cleans all the smudges,dust,etc. off.


What's magnetic about it?


----------



## recruit

I remember having the chalk board cleaner type but covered in a felt like material to clean my LP's, my goodness that was a long time a go :gulp:


----------



## jacky99

JoeESP9 said:


> What's magnetic about it?


Don't know...I just know it does what I want it to do...clean my records...


----------



## recruit

It's more like static than magnetic.


----------



## JoeESP9

The anti static thing makes sense. A magnetic cleaner for vinyl made no sense. I should point out Furatech makes an LP demagnetizer. I'm not making a value judgment here. I'm merely acknowledging its existence. Micheal Fremer of Stereophile has favorably reviewed it.

Me, I'm sticking with my Record Doctor (Nitty Gritty clone) and Gem Dandy. I use a Discwasher for the quick swipe before playing.


----------



## tsteves

A magnetic cleaner for Lp's sounds as useful as one for your clothes. Sounds like it's just a cleaner that was sold as having "magnetic" or obviously more accurately antistatic properties. Most dirty discs don't have, like, iron filings on them!
I'd love to get a nitty gritty or clone, but they are too pricey right now. What are the best brushes and fluids in the experts opinions?


----------



## recruit

JoeESP9 said:


> I use a Discwasher for the quick swipe before playing.


For a second there Outlaw I thought you said " a quick swipe through the Dishwasher " :R


----------



## jacky99

This is what it looks like,a chalkboard cleaner to clean a blackboard,and yes,I've had it for a very long time.


----------



## JoeESP9

Nice picture!:scratch:


----------

